

The zen of “mate” and our engineering team’s ritual : what’s yours? - spike_flaptor
http://blog.indextank.com/358/the-zen-of-“mate”-and-our-engineering-team’s-ritual-what’s-yours/

======
sassinator76
I always think it's funny when I buy mate and it's spelled "maté." I don't
want to slaughter myself with _any_ caffeinated beverage.

------
eidorianu
I don't like Blue Bottle Coffee, we prefer Ritual.

~~~
sassinator76
What? Hayes Valley Roast slays anything Ritual can throw down. Blue Bottle
forever!!

